# recommendations on horse boarding in Edmonton, AB...



## jfottb (Mar 15, 2013)

hello there,

I'm considering moving to Edmonton and would like to know what you guys think of stables in the area. I'm looking for a place where I can keep my 2 mares, who go out together, that has Indoor boarding at a fairly decent price. I'm not looking for a top of the line facility as I am a full time college student and working, so I will not be competing or training seriously, nor do I have a huge budget. I just want a place with good full-time care for my babies, because sometimes I'm so busy that I'm not able to get out everyday and need to be reassured that they are cared for so I can sleep at night. I have a 17yr old semi-retired QH mare and a 8yr old OTTB that I do jumpers with, both are easy keepers and have no vices except they can be hot headed to handle at times. So I would be needing a place that has experienced workers, as weird as that may sound. Because, believe it or not I've been at places that didn't. 

Thank you!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

There is alot out there depending on services you want.I don't board but here are a few. 
Start The New Year Off In Our New Arena!! - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County
Gallifrey Equestrian: Indoor, Outdoor and Paddock Board - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County
KenLii Arabians Ltd. | Facilities |
Welcome to Colchester Stables


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

some more:lol:
boarding - Cadence Creek Equine Centre
Chesla Farms


----------



## jfottb (Mar 15, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> There is alot out there depending on services you want.I don't board but here are a few.
> Start The New Year Off In Our New Arena!! - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County
> Gallifrey Equestrian: Indoor, Outdoor and Paddock Board - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County
> KenLii Arabians Ltd. | Facilities |
> Welcome to Colchester Stables


Thank you so much!! For all the links, it really gave me a good idea. 
I'm looking for a place that feeds, cleans the stalls, bring in/turnout, and blanket(if they charge a little more for that it's okay).


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

That stuff is pretty standard for indoor board around here.It is full care board & use of the facilities. the little extra Things like blanket changes, holding horse for farrier or vet etc are the type extra charges you may see:wink:.


----------



## jfottb (Mar 15, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> That stuff is pretty standard for indoor board around here.It is full care board & use of the facilities. the little extra Things like blanket changes, holding horse for farrier or vet etc are the type extra charges you may see:wink:.


Okay awesome! Thank you for the help again. I've been at some places that charge over $500 and you still have to come out to do everything, but your own hay and feed on top of it, and clean your own stall. And I just don't have that kind of time to do that anymore.


----------



## kenlii (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi. I just read your post and my facility sounds like it would be appropriate for you. We are small quiet facility taking only 15 boarders have indoor and outdoor arenas and tons of trails. My husband and I do all the chores and I have owned horses for 20+ yrs. We have indoor and outdoor arenas. We currently do have two stalls available. PM me and I can give you our website. Feel free to send me an e mail for more information or for my phone #.


----------

